# Spurs Acquire Melvin Ely



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> SAN ANTONIO -- The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have acquired Melvin Ely from the Charlotte Bobcats in exchange for Eric Williams and a second round pick in 2009.
> 
> Ely, a 6-10 forward/center, is in his fifth NBA season. He has appeared in 24 games for Charlotte this season and is averaging 2.9 points and 1.6 rebounds in 10.2 minutes a game. Ely enjoyed his finest NBA season last year when he averaged 9.8 points and 4.9 rebounds in 23.6 minutes in 57 games while shooting .508 (216-425) for the Bobcats. For his career Ely has appeared in 254 games for Charlotte and the Los Angeles Clippers, averaging 6.3 points and 3.6 rebounds in 17.9 minutes per game. The 28-year old was originally the 12th overall selection in the 2002 NBA Draft.
> 
> Read More...


He's not going to get many minutes that's for sure. Maybe Pop will cut Horry's limited minutes in half for Ely.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not really sure why either team did this but Ely's a decent player he was great for us last year. He was stuck behind 2 first rounders at PF to start off the season and never recovered. He doesn't play much defense and is a sub-par rebounder. His offense really disappeared this year too and he fell into Bernie's doghouse. Never complained about minutes though and quietly asked for a trade. Hope he does well for you guys


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> I'm not really sure why either team did this but Ely's a decent player he was great for us last year. He was stuck behind 2 first rounders at PF to start off the season and never recovered. He doesn't play much defense and is a sub-par rebounder. His offense really disappeared this year too and he fell into Bernie's doghouse. Never complained about minutes though and quietly asked for a trade. Hope he does well for you guys


Consider it a four month rental.:biggrin: Eric Williams played very limited minutes and all we saw him do was launch threes. He did hit most of them though. Good luck with that second round pick. Hopefully you'll get a Ginobili type diamond in the rough.

Maybe the Spurs will package Beno and Ely somewhere?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Consider it a four month rental.:biggrin: Eric Williams played very limited minutes and all we saw him do was launch threes. He did hit most of them though. Good luck with that second round pick. Hopefully you'll get a Ginobili type diamond in the rough.
> 
> Maybe the Spurs will package Beno and Ely somewhere?


I would love to see Spurs sending Udrih and Jackie Butler to Atlanta for Salim Stoudamire and Royal Ivey!

Or Spurs can send Butler to Chicago for Khryapa (good defender that play both forward positions)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Regardless of motivations, the Spurs stole the talent here, even if it's only for the rest of the season.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I would love to see Spurs sending Udrih and Jackie Butler to Atlanta for Salim Stoudamire and Royal Ivey!
> 
> Or Spurs can send Butler to Chicago for Khryapa (good defender that play both forward positions)


I wouldn't mind giving Khryapa a trial run. I haven't seen enough of the Hawks to comment on Salim or Ivey.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, does that mean Duncan will spend a lot more time at the 5 spot?


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I don't figure this trade out at all. Spurs will probably trade Ely after the season.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Just out of curiosity, does that mean Duncan will spend a lot more time at the 5 spot?


I doubt it. Duncan avoids playing center like the plague.



iceman44 said:


> I don't figure this trade out at all. Spurs will probably trade Ely after the season.


I've seen other posts that say that this will put us under the luxury tax threshold. If you use the salary figures from http://www.storytellerscontracts.info/resources/06-07salaries.htm then we would still be over the threshold by $49,885. If you use the salary figures from http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/salaries/spurs.html then we are under the threshold by $52,355. So depending on the actual numbers this trade was to save money. During a pre-game interview Pop said the move was for "flexibility" too.

I could definitely see Ely included in a package trade during the offseason.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ely is a UFA at the end of the season so far as I know.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Pop probably made the trade because he didn't lose much, and Ely will be spending time on the bench like Williams did.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

iceman44 said:


> Pop probably made the trade because he didn't lose much, and Ely will be spending time on the bench like Williams did.


then wwat was the point.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> then wwat was the point.


Rent him for half a season and increase your bargaining chips on the table.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Why both Ely and Butler aren't getting any PT? I mean, both are talented. And I think that they should have dealt Butler in trade deadline, since they have a glut of PF/C... And Ely will leave after this season...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think they're definitely going to trade Butler this offseason but I'm not sure on Ely.


----------

